#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Hi!

## Aname

Hi!  (Did I say that already? Sorry.)  I'm Aname.  I'm shy but I like to role-play.

----------


## Azazeal849

Hi  @Aname, excellent...er...well, name! And welcome to the forum! As you have already posted around in a few threads, the forum has automatically upgraded you to full member - congratulations!

Please have a quick read of our site rules - and once that’s out the way, here are some other helpful links (if you haven't found your way around already):

Downtown where you can get to know our members through random conversations and silly posting games

Entertainment section for discussing your favourite hobbies and interests

Here to browse or post group RP requests

Here to browse or post 1x1 RP requests

Feel free to talk to some of the other recent newbies in this section, and don’t be shy about PM-ing one of the moderators (green or purple names) if you have a question or need some help finding writing partners.

And finally, if you like it here, please consider giving RPA your vote on the roleplay site rankings (you can vote every day!)

----------


## Hannelorian

Hello there and welcome!

----------


## Kach

Welcome Aname, any types of RP you particularly enjoy?

----------


## Aname

Thanks for all the welcomes!

Indeed, my name derives from the first mobile RPG I played: it told me to "Enter a name" and I'm just that kind of horrible person.  I've used it routinely ever since and honestly I've been kind of surprised at how often it's been available.

My RP interests tend to bifurcate between fluffy escapism and grayscale explorations of ethics.  Genre-wise I enjoy just about everything except horror; I have the most experience with D&D-style "adventure fantasy" and superheroes, but I also enjoy science fiction, modern fantasy, and being introduced to genres I'm not very familiar with  ::): .  Thanks for asking!

----------


## Enigma

Welcome Aname! Hope you like it here.

----------


## Kach

> My RP interests tend to bifurcate between fluffy escapism and grayscale explorations of ethics.


Excellent.

----------


## Sear

Welcome and hello Aname!

----------


## Kiki

Hi there, and welcome aboard!  ::>:

----------

